# Goswami Errata?



## wrb129

Does anyone know where to find the Errata for Goswami's All in One Civil PE book? I've searched through this forum, but it seems the attached files people posted are no longer available?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## schok108

wrb129 said:


> Does anyone know where to find the Errata for Goswami's All in One Civil PE book? I've searched through this forum, but it seems the attached files people posted are no longer available?
> Thanks for the help!



I have recent version of Goswami's book errata. Please post your email ID if you want me to email.


----------



## wrb129

williamrbrooks &lt;at&gt; gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed

schok108 said:


> wrb129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to find the Errata for Goswami's All in One Civil PE book? I've searched through this forum, but it seems the attached files people posted are no longer available?
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recent version of Goswami's book errata. Please post your email ID if you want me to email.
Click to expand...


schok, my errata is dated March 1, 2011. Is there any more recent errata?


----------



## schok108

ptatohed said:


> schok108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrb129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to find the Errata for Goswami's All in One Civil PE book? I've searched through this forum, but it seems the attached files people posted are no longer available?
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recent version of Goswami's book errata. Please post your email ID if you want me to email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> schok, my errata is dated March 1, 2011. Is there any more recent errata?
Click to expand...


I doubt it. I got mine from Dr Goswami in Jan, 2011.


----------



## schok108

wrb129 said:


> williamrbrooks &lt;at&gt; gmail.com
> Thanks!



Please check your inbox. I have sent it.


----------



## jco0518

schok108 said:


> wrb129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> williamrbrooks &lt;at&gt; gmail.com
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check your inbox. I have sent it.
Click to expand...

could you please email me a copy too? email is jco0518 at gmail


----------



## addi

Could I get a copy too? Thanks!

addinari gmail.com


----------



## Lucky1

Please send a copy of the errata.

Thanks!


----------



## schok108

Lucky1 said:


> Please send a copy of the errata.Thanks!


Let me know your email id.


----------



## yhjinkim

schok108 said:


> Lucky1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please send a copy of the errata.Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your email id.
Click to expand...

Could you send me the errata file at [email protected]?

Thanks,

YK


----------



## schok108

yhjinkim said:


> schok108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please send a copy of the errata.Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your email id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you send me the errata file at [email protected]?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> YK
Click to expand...


All who have requested errata should have received it by now  plz check you inboxes. As I am about to start my PE preperation, can somebody give me idea which chapter nos from CERM &amp; ALL in One need to be studied? CERM has so much info in it &amp; I am confused.


----------



## HuskerEngineer

Can someone send me the updated errata? My email is [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## addi

thx schok!


----------



## wow

I have the Goswami book as well and would love to get a copy of the errata as well if someone wouldn't mind.

My email is wow -AT- americanwx.com

Thanks!


----------



## bluesky

May I get a copy of the Errata too? My email address is [email protected]

thanks a lot.


----------



## wow

Just got it. Thank you Schok!


----------



## ptatohed

schok108 said:


> yhjinkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schok108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please send a copy of the errata.Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your email id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you send me the errata file at [email protected]?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> YK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All who have requested errata should have received it by now  plz check you inboxes. As I am about to start my PE preperation, can somebody give me idea which chapter nos from CERM &amp; ALL in One need to be studied? CERM has so much info in it &amp; I am confused.
Click to expand...


Start with the NCEES syllabus and study the topics in the syllabus outline. Don't study anything outside of the outline. Good luck.

Wait, you're just now starting for Oct '11? Dude, be prepared to fit 300 hours in between now and the exam.


----------



## RStructural

Can I please get a copy of the errata too? My email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## schok108

[start with the NCEES syllabus and study the topics in the syllabus outline. Don't study anything outside of the outline. Good luck.

Wait, you're just now starting for Oct '11? Dude, be prepared to fit 300 hours in between now and the exam.


----------



## Jacob_PE

I got my All-in-one recently and checked it against the errata sheets and found that all the corrections have been made in the text. Keep that in mind if you're buying it brand new.


----------



## ptatohed

schok108 said:


> [start with the NCEES syllabus and study the topics in the syllabus outline. Don't study anything outside of the outline. Good luck.
> Wait, you're just now starting for Oct '11? Dude, be prepared to fit 300 hours in between now and the exam.
> 
> I am targeting for April 2012
> 
> Based on experience, can somebody mention CERM chapter nos related to NCEES outline.
> 
> Thanks




I see. Good luck. With all due respect, what you're asking someone to provide you is something that should be part of your regular studying/preparation. That was one of the first things I did - I took the NCEES syllabus (Transpo) and wrote the CERM and the All In One page numbers next to the line item. It will be good for you, I promise.


----------



## Jacob_PE

schok108 said:


> I am targeting for April 2012  Based on experience, can somebody mention CERM chapter nos related to NCEES outline.
> 
> Thanks


When I started studying the first thing I did was go to the ppi website. The site created a schedule of CERM chapters to study based on the exam I entered when I created my profile. It helped me weed out all the chapters I can ignore.


----------



## rholland

Could I please get a copy of the All-in-One errata as well? My e-mail is:

russellholland05&lt;at&gt;gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## reneem

Me too! Thanks! [email protected]


----------



## Andros

schok108 said:


> Lucky1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please send a copy of the errata.Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your email id.
Click to expand...


Hi How are you? Is it possible to get a copy of the Goswami Erata if it is still available! [email protected]


----------



## mrjinx

I'd like to get a copy of the errata too! mrjinx at gmail.com. Thank you so much!


----------



## CivilE

ptatohed said:


> schok, my errata is dated *March 1, 2011*. Is there any more recent errata?


Bueller? ...Bueller? ...Bueller? ...Anyone?


----------



## los angels

wrb129 said:


> williamrbrooks &lt;at&gt; gmail.com
> Thanks!


Hi, can I get a copy this errata

[email protected]


----------



## thebettersmith

schok108 said:


> wrb129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to find the Errata for Goswami's All in One Civil PE book? I've searched through this forum, but it seems the attached files people posted are no longer available?
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recent version of Goswami's book errata. Please post your email ID if you want me to email.
Click to expand...


Greetings - if you are still emailing the errata - I would appreciate a copy, sir.

Very Respectfully,

Rudolph Smith Jr

Cheverly, MD

Oct 2011 W&amp;ER PE candidate


----------



## JKG

You can also download it in the amazon listing for the book, it's in the customer images:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/pr..._pdp_images_all

It is small and a bit hard to read. I actually struggled on an exam question because I didn't have a print out of the errata, example 302.1 in closed conduit hydraulics has a mistake in the reynolds number nomenclature.


----------



## Jacob_PE

JKG said:


> You can also download it in the amazon listing for the book, it's in the customer images:http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/pr..._pdp_images_all
> 
> It is small and a bit hard to read. I actually struggled on an exam question because I didn't have a print out of the errata, example 302.1 in closed conduit hydraulics has a mistake in the reynolds number nomenclature.


so you thought you were supposed to divide by Volume, since the all in one had a V?


----------



## JKG

_"so you thought you were supposed to divide by Volume, since the all in one had a V?"_

Heh, I don't actually remember, probably trying to back something out of one equation or another for a question I didn't understand.


----------



## Jacob_PE

Pg 477. The Hazen-Williams eqn. is missing 3.022 in the numerator, see CERM eqn. 17.30.


----------



## chi

schok108 said:


> wrb129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to find the Errata for Goswami's All in One Civil PE book? I've searched through this forum, but it seems the attached files people posted are no longer available?
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recent version of Goswami's book errata. Please post your email ID if you want me to email.
Click to expand...

could you please email me a copy too? email is [email protected] Thank you,


----------



## civilized_naah

Jacob said:


> Pg 477. The Hazen-Williams eqn. is missing 3.022 in the numerator, see CERM eqn. 17.30.


That version of the Hazen Williams equation is not unit specific. Those are in Table 302.3 on page 467


----------



## Par

I would like a copy of the errata please. Email 

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Jayman_PE

I found Goswami Errata on Amazon.com (I believe) last fall. I bought a new copy October 2011, yet still finding errors in the text that were not shown in the Errata, such as Terzaghi table containing eroneous values, compared to the same table in Lindeburgh 12th Ed. I have a full list at home and will share later.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## divs

Can someone please email the errata? My email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky1

See attached.

CIVIL-PE-All-In-One-Errata1.pdf


----------



## ptatohed

Lucky1 said:


> See attached.



Thanks Lucky. But that's old dude. Your errata is dated Nov '10 and is 2 pages long. Mine is dated Mar '11 and is 4 pages long. And I suspect mine isn't the most recent anymore. I'll contact Goswami to see if there is anything later than Mar '11. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## ptatohed

ptatohed said:


> Lucky1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lucky. But that's old dude. Your errata is dated Nov '10 and is 2 pages long. Mine is dated Mar '11 and is 4 pages long. And I suspect mine isn't the most recent anymore. I'll contact Goswami to see if there is anything later than Mar '11. I'll let you guys know.
Click to expand...


OK, I contacted Mr. Goswami for you guys and he sent me his latest errata. It is dated Oct '11 and is 6 pages long. I can't seem to figure out how to attach it here nor do I know how to host a PDF. Could someone please help me attach or host it? File size - 421KB

In the meantime, provide me your e-mail address and I'll be happy to send you a copy.


----------



## CivilE

> * Sending a PM to ptatohed*
> 
> The member ptatohed cannot receive any new messages


Uh oh!!


----------



## cubanero

ptatohed, could you send me a copy at [email protected]? Appreciate the help!


----------



## humner

ptatohed, I would also like a copy, my e-mail address is [email protected] thanks in advance!


----------



## BAZ20

Please email me the Errata [email protected]

Thanks...


----------



## BAZ20

Sorry… wrong email address..

I will appreciate if somecan email me Goswami Errata [email protected]


----------



## niles22

please forward to my email add below:

[email protected]

thanks Ptatohead


----------



## ptatohed

Sorry guys. I played hooky from work today (where the latest errata is on my computer) to go to Disneyland. I'll e-mail the errata out by lunch time tomorrow (Wed 02-08).


----------



## wvgirl14

Please forward to my email add below:

[email protected]

Thanks Ptatohead


----------



## ben_1

Please, forward the errata to me as well.

My email: mill3929 at yahoo dot com

Thanks


----------



## ptatohed

OK, I e-mailed out the errata to anyone requesting it this year (basically from post 37 to 51). If I missed anyone, please let me know. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bennyG19

i'd like one benjiwhitehead at hotmail.com

thanks!


----------



## trackfiend

Please forward the errata to [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## ota609

ptatohead, could you please send the Goswami errata to my email address as well at your convenience: [email protected]. Very much appreicated! Thanks!


----------



## gnault

Can someone please send me the latest errata as well? Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Patsafe

I too would be really grateful for the Goswami errata. ptatohead? anyone else??

My email is: [email protected]

Thanks in advance!

Pat


----------



## MVD Engineer

I would appreciate if someone who has the Goswami errata could email it to me too at: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed

Errata sent out up through post #58. If I missed anyone, please let me know. Again, good luck everyone!


----------



## K19

Hi ptatohed,

I just purchased the Goswami's book, if you could see to sending the errata I would much appreciate it!

My email is nagz12 at yahoo dot com

Thanks


----------



## Grilledcheese17

I'd like it too please if you get a chance. Thanks!

anhumphrey &lt;at&gt; gmail &lt;dot&gt; com


----------



## Jayman_PE

Update on Goswami Errata. Overall this is a very good companion to the CERM 12th. It just has a lot of errors, which I find funny being the author has initials Ph.D. and P.E. after his name. We all are human and prone to mistakes, but between this text and Ruwan's messy books (Ruwan is another with multiple initials following his name), it gets frustrating sometimes. Anyway here are additional errors I found in Goswami during study (beyond what is shared in the Nov, 2010 Errata)

Water Resources &amp; Environmental


Page 515; For Area B, Flow Area = Flow Area B (instead of Flow Area A)


Earthwoks


Page 444-445; I believe Goswami's description of earthwork transport per the Mass Haul diagram is backwards. Read the last paragraph carefully and you'll see what I'm talking about.


Geotechnical - Shallow Foundations


Page 348; Table 206.1 - Terzaghi's Bearing Capacity Factors. Some of the numbers are inconsistent with the same Table shown in CERM 12th Ed. I believe some of Goswami's numbers are wrong. You'll need to compare the two tables to understand.

Page 364; Eqn. 206.41 is wrong. The units are dimensionally wrong. Need to add an _L_ multiplier to the demonimator of each.


Engineering Economics


Page 796; Example 501.4 - Nominal daily rate is wrong. Should be 0.0137%, instead of 0.0164%

Page 801; Example 501.11 - EUAC of all costs (Option A) should be = 9.33 + 0.02x (instead of 9.9096 + 0.02x) implies x = 334 units (instead of 391.96).


I'm sure there are A LOT more errors between what I show and already given in published Errata, but we'll keep plowing ahead. We're all in this together.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## K19

Hi Jason,

Thanks for pointing these additional errata out, greatly appreciated!

I'm still in need of the errata that has been circulated here recently, so if anyone has this and could forward it to me (at the email in my above post), I would also very much appreciate this 

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Jayman_PE

Kevin,

See Post #40 on 1st Page of this topic. thanks


----------



## ptatohed

Jayman_10x said:


> Kevin,
> 
> See Post #40 on 1st Page of this topic. thanks


No! That's outdated errata.  See posts #41 and #42. 

I already sent Kevin the latest.


----------



## Jayman_PE

Thanks.

This only makes my point - how many versions of Errata are there, or will there be, for some of these texts? How about these paper engineer author's with multiple initials after their names fix their books before selling them for a mint?

Jason


----------



## turbo83lude

Could you please send Goswami Errata to [email protected]?

Much appreciated.


----------



## K19

Thanks ptatohed &amp; Jason for your help 

I agree that the quality control on these references could be improved, though it's huge amount of material to proof so it's understandable that errata will arise.

According to Amazon (where I purchased the Goswami book) a second edition of the is being published this summer, which I thought about purchasing as I'm taking the exam in October. Ultimately however I opted to go with this version as

- there's a publish date noted, but these things have a habit of getting pushed back for various reasons, and I didn't want this to hold up my study program

- it's likely that the 2nd edition will have errors (whether as many as the first is anyone's guess, though I'd hope not!) and it will also take time (yours / mine / others) to discover them...

- the first edition has been out for a while, and a bulk (though probably not all) of the errors have been discovered (corrected in later press runs / errata / board posts, etc.)

I'm probably hacking up this quotation/maxim, but it's better to reckon with the devil you know than the devil you don't know.


----------



## ptatohed

FYI, Here is the errata/suggestions I found while studying which I have sent to Goswami.

(sorry about the formatting)

All In One CE PE B&amp;D, 2009, ISBN 978-0-07-150265-8

Page Number Suggested Errata Comments

xx Move Chapter 212 'Earthwork' from Geotechnical to Construction In my humble opinion and per the NCEES exam outline/syllabus

284 Under the 'Consolidation Test' heading, change coil to soil.

286 Please define 'Primary' consolidation. I wasn't exactly sure what Primary consolidation meant

347 In the q ult formulas, what is 'c'? In example 206.1, why is 1.3cNc = 0? Please clarify

390 At the very end of the 'Wall Movement…' heading change the active horizontal stress symbol from sigma-sub-h to sigma-sub-a. To match Fig 208.1

397 In the Example 208.1, please add the actual question (and label the solution) Unless I missed it, there is no actual question in the example problem. Also, the "Solution" is not titled as are all other example questions

398 In the Example 208.2, please add the actual question (and label the solution)

438 In the text body between eqns 212.1 and 212.2, change "Fig. (212.2)" to "Fig. 212.2" (remove the parenthesis)

440 Add "(Swell)" after Bulking Just a suggestion. Also, the word swells is used in the asterisk at the bottom of the page

440 In Table 212.2, I didn't understand why the shrinkage factor of shale was 1.33. Please clarify Even after reading the asterisk, I still didn't understand. (It's probably just me though)

441 About 20% down from the top, change and to any (in the Overhaul definition)

468 In Example 302.2, it seems that there was no need to include the extra step of solving for V and then using the "V, L, D" formula of Table 302.3. The "Q, L, D" formula could have been used I'm suggesting this because the exam is all about time savings

471 At the top of the page, under #2, please define the k and the exponent n in the formula hf=Q^n Maybe I missed it but I couldn't figure out where these variables were defined

490 Please clarify the difference (if at all?) between S and So I thought So = channel slope and S = Energy gradeline slope but S is used in the 303.5, 303.6, etc. equations as the channel bottom slope

518 In the definition for b, change "weir length" to "weir width" In my humble opinion

531/532 In Fig 303.16 and 303.17, add "circular" so the figure title reads "… for concrete circular pipe culverts…" I think these graphs are for circular pipe only, correct? This might help avoid confusion for anyone trying to use these graphs for rectangular culverts

559 In Example 304.6, in the solution, where/how is the "three times" determined? I was confused. (It might just be me though)

559 In Example 304.6, why is storm water being combined with sanitary sewer? This made no sense to me. Storm/rain water (carried in swales, gutters, storm drain pipe, etc.) does not combine with sewage (carried in a sanitary sewer system), or vice versa, correct? Why is rooftop rain water being combined with sewage flow?

568 In Example 305.1, in the solution, please explain the "greater than 500, less than 6000". I was confused. (It's probably just be me though)

605 Please clarify the connection between wastewater treatment (chapter title) and NPDES (first subject heading) I don't see the connection. Wastewater treatment deals with sewage and NPDES deals with stormwater runoff, right?

607 Near the middle of the page, remove (or define) the subscript '5' after 'BOD' Perhaps I missed it but I did not see what the subscript represented

612 Near the middle of the page, change articles to particles

614/615 Be consistent with %R or R% On page 614, %R is used and on page 615, R% is used. I suppose %R might be more appropriate (Percent Removal)

622 Near the bottom, remove the parenthesis around FeCl3

653 After eqn 401.14, please define the "K" (e = 2.8182818 K) Maybe I missed it but I couldn't figure out where the K was defined

655 At the very top, change "… and t = Tbe the…" to "… and t = T to be the…" (add "to")

667 Remove the word "Stopping" before "Sight Distance" in the chapter title In my humble opinion. The chapter covers stopping sight as well as passing sight, etc.

669 Near the bottom, change Engineers to Engineering in reference to the Traffic Engineering Handbook I believe the name of the book is Traffic Engineering Handbook

672 Regarding Example 403.4, why is a crest VC problem (g1 = +4%, g2 = -6%) in the sag VC section? Perhaps consider a sag VC example problem here

672 For the solution of Example 403.4, you get 46 mph (from Table 403.1) as the answer. I get ~52 mph. I think you are using an S = 435 ft and a downgrade of -6%. I am using an S = 435 ft and an upgrade of +4%. I believe the incoming grade (g1) is the grade to use with Table 403.1, right? Per the problem, g1 = +4%. Even if 0% was used, the design speed would be ~51 mph

674 In Table 403.3, change SAG to Sag (several instances)

708 Near middle of page, change "upto" to "up to" (two words)

709 Near the very top, please define SRR I believe SRR = Superelevation Runoff Rate but I don't believe that it is actually defined anywhere

709 In the Example 405.2 solution, in the segment calculation table, change 0.17 to 0.16 (two instances) I believe that the f for segment AB and DE (Speed = 40mph) should be 0.16 (see AASHTO Green Book). This might effect the third column slightly

765 Near the top of the page, just above eqn 410.11, what does "h s" mean?

773 Near middle of page, change "9.2 p/min/ft" to "9.2 ped/min/ft"

777 Very bottom of page, the term "directional type interchange" is used yet never defined Perhaps I missed it but I did not see where directional type was defined

872 Change 'SWPP plan' to 'SWPPP' and change 'storm water' to 'stormwater' (one word) and add "(NOI)" after "notice of intent". I have always heard a Stormwater (one word) Pollution Prevention Plan referred to as a SWPPP. Please see EPA's website for confirmation

873 Include more erosion and sediment control BMPs (gravel bags, fiber roles, hydroseeding, etc.) and define 'Bale Ditch Check'.

887+ As general comment, please beef up the Index. Include every term and variation of that word. As some quick examples: Conflicts, 751; Earthwork, 437; Horizontal Curves, 683; Hydrology, 535, etc., etc. The lean index is really the only negative comment I have ever read about this book. A beefed up index would make this book near perfect. Include all topic headings, include all NCEES syllabus terms, etc., etc. Instead of "lateral earth pressure (active), 392" and "retaining wall with key, 400", etc., I'd suggest "lateral earth pressure, 389" and "retaining walls, 389", and so forth.


----------



## PEinVA

I don't really feel like posting email here, and tried to PM ptatohed but he cannot recieve any more messages. Can someone just link the PDF here?


----------



## ptatohed

EITinVA said:


> I don't really feel like posting email here, and tried to PM ptatohed but he cannot recieve any more messages. Can someone just link the PDF here?


EIT, sorry about that. I didn't realize we can only store 10 messages. Weak. I deleted some messages and should have room now. But, yeah, if someone can host the PDF, that'd be cool.


----------



## K19

I put the October 10, 2011 errata (Thanks to Ptatohed for providing) up on sendspace for anyone who needs it:

/&gt;http://www.sendspace.com/file/o8efnc

(If for some reason this isn't kosher please let me know and I'll remove it)


----------



## PEinVA

K19 said:


> I put the October 10, 2011 errata (Thanks to Ptatohed for providing) up on sendspace for anyone who needs it:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/o8efnc
> 
> (If for some reason this isn't kosher please let me know and I'll remove it)


Thanks K19. I just sent over a PM to ptatohed as well. I've also linked it here in case that link dies.

/&gt;http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18815554/CIVIL-PE-All-In-One-Errata.pdf


----------



## Andros

Hi wondering if the erata is still availabe for the Goswami book. Would you mind emailing me as well [email protected]


----------



## ptatohed

Andros said:


> Hi wondering if the erata is still availabe for the Goswami book. Would you mind emailing me as well [email protected]


Umm.... Andros.... the two posts above yours each contain links to the PDF. 

Actually, I am blocked here at work so I am only assuming the links still work.


----------



## PEinVA

Sorry cleaned out the dropbox and removed the file. I put it back - its here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18815554/CIVIL-PE-All-In-One-Errata.pdf


----------



## tatiana alvarez

Please forward to my email add below:

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ptatohed

tatiana alvarez said:


> Please forward to my email add below:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


No comment. :shakehead:


----------



## PEinVA

ptatohed said:


> tatiana alvarez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please forward to my email add below:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> No comment. :shakehead:
Click to expand...

LOL doesn't bode well for the whole "read everything carefully" instructions.


----------



## gimel2

Please forward the errata to me also at [email protected]

thanks very much.


----------



## DanHalen

Is there an errata sheet for the All-in-One Practice Exams (ISBN #: 978-0071777117) First Edition and the Civil Engineering All-In-One PE Exam Guide: Breadth and Depth (ISBN# 978-0071787727) 2nd Edition? I just got a copy of each and wanted to do a little housekeeping before I get started. If anyone has the errata sheets please email them to me at [email protected]


----------

